# Best transportation from FCO to rome center



## samara64

We will have a stop over for a day in Rome.

1. What is the best way to get to Vatican and Termini.

2. Best way to tour Rome for Sight seeing in a day.

Got excellent feedback for my Paris post.

Thanks TUGGERs

Sam


----------



## Jimster

*rome*

You don't give us any idea when you are going to Rome.  Personally, my answer would vary depending on the time of year.  If you are going during the summer, it will be busy and crowded wherever you go and thus limiting what you can accomplish in one day.  If you go during shoulder season, more is possible.

In 3 visits to Rome, I've probably spent 2 weeks there and still have lots left to see.  I am a big fan of the hop on and hop off buses.  If you can afford a private guide, that's better.  The subway is also an option but if you only have one day it is not the most efficient.  Prioritize what you want to see.  If it is the Vatican, then by the time you get in and go through the museums in the summer, you have most of the day gone.  So just go there and don't worry about the hop on and hop off.

As to transportation from the airport, you should get the app called SALK  ATG.  It will cost you something like $3.99 but what it does is give you explicit and up to date information of how to get from most of the world's airports to the city proper.  I have used that app many timea.  It is excellent.  Sometimes it will also offer tour information if you click the hyperlinks.


----------



## Jimster

*train*

Here is a sample from SALK.  This is only a portion of the listing for FCO.  It talks about the train to Termini which is how I usually go.   The app also talks about shuttles, buses, taxis, parking etc.  One thing I like is the app also lists the approximate price for the taxi to the city because several times I have had drivers try and rip me off, but when you know the price, it stops them in their tracks.  

Here is the train from FCO

Leonardo Express non-stop to Termini (main rail station -- Track 24) every 30 min 6:37 am-11:37 pm, €14, 30-35 min. (Follow "Treni" signs to airport station.) Airport to Fara Sabina-Orte, stopping at all stations, including Roma Trastevere, Roma Ostiense (new air terminal and subway connection to central Rome), Roma Tuscolana, Roma Tiburtina, every 15-20 min 6:27 am-11:27 pm, every 30 min on holidays, €8, 45 min. Tel toll-free (in Rome): 892-021, www.ferroviedellostato.it


----------



## Jimster

*train*

Here is a sample from SALK.  This is only a portion of the listing for FCO.  It talks about the train to Termini which is how I usually go.   The app also talks about shuttles, buses, taxis, parking etc.  One thing I like is the app also lists the approximate price for the taxi to the city because several times I have had drivers try and rip me off, but when you know the price, it stops them in their tracks.  

Here is the train from FCO

Leonardo Express non-stop to Termini (main rail station -- Track 24) every 30 min 6:37 am-11:37 pm, €14, 30-35 min. (Follow "Treni" signs to airport station.) Airport to Fara Sabina-Orte, stopping at all stations, including Roma Trastevere, Roma Ostiense (new air terminal and subway connection to central Rome), Roma Tuscolana, Roma Tiburtina, every 15-20 min 6:27 am-11:27 pm, every 30 min on holidays, €8, 45 min. Tel toll-free (in Rome): 892-021, www.ferroviedellostato.it[/url

I...ini, it is literally right across the street.


----------



## Pompey Family

I've always used a taxi. You don't need to worry about being ripped off as there are explicit signs throughout the airport and even in the taxis setting out the set fare to Rome. I've had taxi drivers complain to me that the fare is too low and it doesn't reflect the rising cost in fuel but they have no choice as the local authority forces them to charge the set fares, they risk losing their licence if they don't.

There are also plenty of shared shuttles where you get in with a bunch of strangers and get dropped off at various locations. It takes longer to get to your destination (if you're not first on the drop off list) but you also share the cost.

I've never used the train from the airport as I usually have two young kids and a couple of suitcases in tow and I can't be bothered with the hassle.


----------



## samara64

Thanks to everyone for all these great responses.

We will be there in August which will be busy for sure.

We were planning to go Vatican in the morning and then go to sightseeing in the evening.

I did email a private tour guide and we are still considering it.

We understand that we cannot see it all but maybe major highlights.


----------



## MichaelColey

We used the Leonardo Express.

For just a single day (or the first day of a trip), it's tough to beat a Hop On, Hop Off Tour.  You get a really good general overview, and can spend some extra time in the places that interest you the most.

There are SO many things to see in Rome, you'll want to go back sometime when you can spend more time.  But the Hop On, Hop Off tour will give you the highlights.


----------



## LLW

MichaelColey said:


> We used the Leonardo Express.
> 
> For just a single day (or the first day of a trip), it's tough to beat a Hop On, Hop Off Tour.  You get a really good general overview, and can spend some extra time in the places that interest you the most.
> 
> There are SO many things to see in Rome, you'll want to go back sometime when you can spend more time.  But the Hop On, Hop Off tour will give you the highlights.



+1 for Hop On, Hop Off. You can fit both the Vatican and other sight-seeing into it. Study their routes. When the bus gets to the Vatican, get off and spend some hours there. Then get back on and continue onto the next stop at which you want to get off for an hour or two. 

You can also complete one tour, go to lunch, then get back on to go to specific places.

If you only have one day you can't stop for too long at one place, or stop at too many places. But you would get a good overview.


----------



## Pompey Family

Personally I'd give the Vatican a miss, there are far more interesting sites to visit however as a staunch atheist I didn't have much interest in the place. The architecture is impressive however I spent less than an hour there.

If I only had one day in Rome then the Vatican wouldn't even feature on my radar.


----------



## samara64

Thanks again to all.

LLW, you are always a great help here and on WM Owners website.


----------



## Passepartout

We used ArtViva tours for the Vatican- and have used them in Florence too. They are simply the best walking tours available. They provide entries and cut through the clutter to the really important stuff. 

The Vatican art collection is so vast that if you spend just 5 minutes at each exhibit, it would take 2 years to see it all. Here's a link: http://www.italy.artviva.com/location/9/rome_italy

Best.

Jim


----------



## samara64

Thanks Jim. Great link.


----------



## Chrisky

http://www.romecabs.com
Look at the above link.  They are very reliable.  The driver will be waiting inside the terminal with your name on a card.  If you decide to use them for your return to the airport, I believe they give you a small discount. 
If you decide to go without booking a cab, do not take anyone inside  the terminal soliciting clients, go to a proper taxi stand.  The same applies to when you arrive in Paris.


----------



## samara64

Chrisky said:


> http://www.romecabs.com
> Look at the above link.  They are very reliable.  The driver will be waiting inside the terminal with your name on a card.  If you decide to use them for your return to the airport, I believe they give you a small discount.
> If you decide to go without booking a cab, do not take anyone inside  the terminal soliciting clients, go to a proper taxi stand.  The same applies to when you arrive in Paris.



I will check them out for sure. Thanks.


----------



## cgeidl

*Visit the Vatican Sistine early*

Get a private guide tour and enter before it is open to the public. A cab depends on the time ROMECABS is good and we just got to the airport from near the termini under 30 minutes.


----------



## taterhed

I'm very split about the Vatican:
 The climb to the top of St Peter's is amazing.  
 The museum is breathtaking.

 the lines outside are also, quite breathtaking.  Esp in August.

 You will have some difficult choices to make.
 whatever you do...you must try the local gelato.

 I Caruso, an artisanal gelateria in Rome: Via Collina 13/15, about a 10-minute walk from the Termini or Repubblica train stations.

 go for the _zabaglione, _my personal favorite and very hard to have in the states.

 there are other locations as well, near the Vatican, Circus, steps etc... all quite good.  stick with basic flavors: chocolate, pistachio, etc...


----------



## Passepartout

I can't say enough good things about the guides I referenced in post 11. Lines? What lines. If you value your time, either hire a guide or call for an appointment to enter and skip the lines.

Oh, no matter how spectacular it is, you won't find me hiking to the top of St. Peter's. The Florence Duomo was enough.


----------



## Krystyna

*Rome*

To : Samara...I've sent you an email...we highly recommend Through Eternity Tours. They might be more expensive than others but it's a small group. Only 4 in our group last October and we did the Galleria Borghese, one of the top highlights of our trip to Italy.  We took a taxi from our hotel and we knew ahead of time what the cost would be...we just wanted to be careful. 
Krystyna and Richard...Ontario , Canada.


----------



## silentg

We stayed at Crown Plaza Hotel.  in St.Peter's They have a bus that goes at 9 am in the morning  to the Vatican  and another that goes in the city in the afternoon. There is a public bus stop, just outside the hotel that takes you to the train station to explore other parts of Rome. They also have a shuttlebus that takes you to and from the airport. We spent 6 days in Rome. Was beautiful, crowded and hot. But we loved it! They have a big Olympic size pool, that was so refreshing after a day of touring. One day is not enough time to see Rome! But if I had one choice, do the Angels and Demon tour with Roberto! www.viatour.com look for Angels and Demonds tour. You must book it in advance!
If you need more info pm me.
silentg


----------



## samara64

Thanks to all for the great advise and PMs. We are evaluating which tour guide to use based on their offering.

Jim, thanks for the SALK app. looking at it now.

Rob, Gelato is defiantly on the menu. They have a website with locations: 

http://www.gelatoicaruso.it/i-nostri-punti-vendita/gelateria-i-caruso

Will update once back.


----------



## gresmi

If you only have 1 day, you MUST see the Vatican and Sistine Chapel. And, the only way to do that intelligently is to either book a guide or pre-purchase your tickets. Otherwise, you are going to be looking at the the outside walls for a very, very long time and wasting a big chunk of your day. Ask me why I know.

If you get the chance or time, try to stop by Campo de Fiore, Piaza Novana, Trevi Fountain.

BTW, DO NOT eat near the main attractions.


----------



## jehb2

Or get to the Vativan late.  Rick Steves says you can go after 3pm to avoid lines. We got there at 4pm on a Saturday in June and went right in. It closes at 6pm. But 2 hours was the right amount of time for our kids.


----------



## schiff1997

Following spending 4 days in Rome mid October looking for tips on anything


----------



## HudsHut

We are going in July and I found this thread quite helpful.


----------



## ronandjoan

We pre-purchased tickets to the Vatican and avoided the line completely. As someone said; or else do a tour ,  yes.  We went to the Roman ruins and Colusseum with a small tour company we " accidentally " got connected with and  it was the only way to go; otherwise huge lines.  

PS we are also in Seattle-Renton


----------



## Krystyna

*Rome/what to do in a day !*

Too bad you don't have several days !  Some if the craziest driving I have ever seen is in Rome.  That said, just grab a taxi - the official ones have a 'seal' on the door and it's illegal to overcharge.  

We went to GALLERIA BORGHESE & booked that tour using THROUGH ETERNITY TOURS. We booked this before we left Canada....in fact we called them in Rome and they were able to help us navigate their booking site using my iPad...so helpful & this was a huge highlight for us...absolutely stunning works of aet etc. They restrict the numbers going through the GALLERIA to 200.  

Krystyna/Richard/Simcoe/Ontario.


----------



## PStreet1

Another vote for the Borghese if you want some quality museum time that isn't overwhelming in scope.  Their web site is totally easy to navigate and you can easily reserve your spot before hand.  I phoned them and did it that way; they don't even take a credit card number when you do it by phone--you pay when you arrive to pick up the tickets.

If you're looking for a trademark sight, The Colosseum/Forum can't be missed.  If you don't do the Vatican (difficult, given your time frame), you might pick out a major church and do a good job with it.  Another possibility would be to go out and see the catacombs on the Apian Way.


----------



## homeis

ronandjoan said:


> We pre-purchased tickets to the Vatican and avoided the line completely. As someone said; or else do a tour ,  yes.  We went to the Roman ruins and Colusseum with a small tour company we " accidentally " got connected with and  it was the only way to go; otherwise huge lines.
> 
> PS we are also in Seattle-Renton



I didn't pre-purchase. But I got a private guide when I was in rome (in total 6 ppl) but we could pass the HUGE lines (in July) and just pass right into the Vatican Museum. EASILY worth the money!


----------

